# HORN not working...



## mnp17 (May 17, 2007)

Hello ~ I had the unfortunate experience of having someone attempt to steal my 97 Maxima some time ago.  They busted up the ignition to the point where the entire steering column had to be replaced. The mechanic, I suspect, didn't really know what he was doing because he kept swapping out salvage steering columns (3 total) and saying that "this one is missing that switch" yadda yadda. Ultimately, I got tired of taking the car back without the problem being solved- even though my insurance had already paid them - and to this day, have a flashing airbag light and a horn that doesn't work. 

Recently, I accidentally tripped up the alarm the other day, and the horn DID go off. So, it is only when I press the center of the steering wheel that I get no response. Does this sound like a fairly simple fix, or am I looking at another costly repair if I want to get that taken care of?? I'm a little concerned because I feel 'less than completely safe' when I have no horn and a flashing airbag light, not knowing what would actually happen in an accident situation.

Thank you.


----------

